# Brass dispersion plate / block worries



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

I actually bought one about a month ago now. Maybe been using it a few weeks. Went to do a backflush and then soak the bits in puly caff today and noticed my block looked like this... This was after the soak, but it looked the same before the soak as well...

    

And for reference this is what it looked like 2 weeks ago:

    

Any ideas what has happened? Is this dangerous?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Some of it could be down to heat but wouldn't have thought it was dangerous. You could go at it with some wire wool or put it in a vice and use a drill or dremel with a wire brush on to clean it up and re-polish it. Have you also descaled it recently? as depending on what you use that could also have an effect, plus if I remember correctly it's suggested that you remove the block to descale anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

On another thread it is not recommended to soak the brass plate in puly caff because it will discolour the brass - as it appears to have done with yours - but rather to use something like fairy power spray. I would have thought it would clean up with brasso followed by very good rinsing and drying.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> On another thread it is not recommended to soak the brass plate in puly caff because it will discolour the brass - as it appears to have done with yours - but rather to use something like fairy power spray. I would have thought it would clean up with brasso followed by very good rinsing and drying.


The advice about not using Puly Caff came from me and it was about the original aluminium blocks not brass ones. but the advice for cleaning it up is good.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry, I have misunderstood the problem - just located the thread and it was Charliej himself who recommended the power spray approach. It does like heat, which in itself seems odd but I have already gone beyond my tech knowledge.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah -cross posted


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure exactly why but I think it is water/ cleaner related. The light blue colour is often found inside brass water pipe fittings and taps (usually hard water areas).

The thin line of pink on the outer edge is (de zincification) the zinc is being removed from the brass, again this is often seen in/on brass water fittings, taps, ball valves and joints. In plumbing de zincification resisting fittings are available with a different composition of the brass. As this is seen in many water supplies I do not think it is harmfull.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Not sure exactly why but I think it is water/ cleaner related. The light blue colour is often found inside brass water pipe fittings and taps (usually hard water areas).
> 
> The thin line of pink on the outer edge is (de zincification) the zinc is being removed from the brass, again this is often seen in/on brass water fittings, taps, ball valves and joints. In plumbing de zincification resisting fittings are available with a different composition of the brass. As this is seen in many water supplies I do not think it is harmfull.


 What a helpful reply - I knew I didn't know what I don't know.


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone, and especially El carajillo. I'll leave it as it is for now then. Since I can't see it and it won't hurt me


----------



## leoc (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi toString, I have almost exactly the same setup as you bar the block and shower screen. I would be very interested to know if you thought that they where an improvement on the stock version? Many thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've joined the group buy mainly because I want to be able to backflush with PulyCaff occasionally without worrying about strange aluminium compounds and black gunk.

Zinc is good for you. (I'm not suggesting you eat the dispersion block, but I would not be too concerned about ingesting minute quantities of Zn that may leach out over time).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Zinc is good for you. (I'm not suggesting you eat the dispersion block, but I would not be too concerned about ingesting minute quantities of Zn that may leach out over time).


I have 30mg a night but it doesn't come from metal discs


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

where did you get that shower screen with the mesh ? Does it make much of a difference you find ?


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry didn't see the posts..

I got it from here: http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_seals__shower_plates_an.html

To be honest I thought I assumed it was just a new version, since my machine is many years old. I haven't really noticed any difference though!


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I purposely neglected any cleaning of the brass plate as part of my cleaning regiment so I could add to this discussion. I fitted my plate around the 6th November and cleaned it yesterday night, so it's not been cleaned for over 5 weeks!

*Pics:*

*New*



*
*









*Removal After 5 weeks*



*
*









*Cleaned*



*
*









Using a 'Brillo' pad and giving it a good rub down brought it up as good as new, but one thing that surprised me was the smell of the block upon removal. It smelt like old rancid coffee beans, strong, sour and metallic. The plate behind the brass shower screen holder was nice and clean and there were no signs of coffee particles on both the plate and brass shower screen holder. After cleaning the smell had gone.

Hopefully this highlights the importance of regular maintenance and cleaning of your equipment and my observations/findings on what neglecting to clean the brass shower holder did.


----------

